# Observation on Large Mouth Bass



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I was just wondering what you all thought about something I observed over the weekend. I caught my first two bass on a buzzbait. The first one I caught was a scrappy 8"er. When I pulled him out of the water he was flopping all around and flopped off the hook. The second bass I caught was a 15"-16"er. He was more calm. When I pulled him out of the water he just held onto the hook and just hung there. Has anyone else noticed that the smaller bass are a little more "active" after you get them out of the water? This is just and observation I made over the weekend. I'm not saying it happens all the time.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well this is my experience, the smaller bass weather it would be smallies or large mouth would be just a bit more squemish. I dont know if this is a known fact but it sure seems like the the bigger ones are more calm.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

lets just put it this way it is easier for a short skinny guy to run a mile than a fat tall guy. lol


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

I wonder how many of the larger fish have been caught before and are thinkin' "here we go again" And the little ones are thinkin' holy [email protected], what did I just eat? woaahhh, dude, put me back in the water.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

if only we knew. i like that ss minnow

maybe we do know, the whole "their brain the size of a pea they don't think or remember squat"?

i don't buy it though. did the big ones get big bc of genetics and probability? I think not.


----------



## Canoe (May 3, 2006)

I'll agree with your observation. The smaller ones do tend to flipflopsquirmjump more than the larger fish.

I think it may have something to do with their entire weight being hung from their jaw. The more weight the more it hurts to flop.

I have also noticed that when you get one hooked deep in their gullet (after they've tried swallowing the bait) they fight less.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I think I agree with you ss minnow. That could be why.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i heard that the bigger a bass gets, the more energy it takes to move so the bigger the fish gets, the more sluggish it will be in attempt to conserve energy it will be.... i think thats why some bigger fish of the species hit like sunken logs, but fight like no bodies business and then when you get them our of the water... their energy is spent and are tired


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> i heard that the bigger a bass gets, the more energy it takes to move so the bigger the fish gets, the more sluggish it will be in attempt to conserve energy it will be.... i think thats why some bigger fish of the species hit like sunken logs, but fight like no bodies business and then when you get them our of the water... their energy is spent and are tired


That makes sence. I've noticed fish are a lot like people. The fatter we get the less energy we use on simple tasks. Also with feeding the bigger fish let the smaller ones feed and they clean up the left overs.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

lets look at it this way.... how long does it take you to real in a bass that is 8 inches compared to a bass that is 15-16 inches...you kinda skip the little 8 incher on top of the water so he really doesn't fight much but the other one puts up a good fight!! also depends on how much line you have out when you catch them!


----------

